# Relocating Leaf Springs



## mschell (Sep 16, 2007)

I recently came to own a 94 2wd 4cyl d21. I totally love the truck. It is a no frills 2 wheeler with no power steering and a 5 speed and it seems to run great. My main question is; how difficult is it to mount the leaf springs above the axle like the 4wd pickups? Also, the truck has 120k on it and I don't know any of the history any advice? Thanks.


----------



## ff14007 (Aug 26, 2007)

well, from past playtimes, you need to move the spring perches on the axle, and have them welded back on top. or you could get a rear axle from a 4x4 so the spring perches are in the right places.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I dunno about swapping the 4x4 V6 rear axle into a 2WD 4-cyl truck, it may or may not fit. Hmm.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

I think I saw a type of flip kit for it one time just not 100% sure. If you are trying to raise it then it may be easier on you to go to 4x4parts.com they specialize in Nissan Offroad and lowriders.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

So, what do you intend to do with the front end or are you going for the Starsky and Hutch look?


----------



## mschell (Sep 16, 2007)

thats a good question. What do you suggets?


----------



## ff14007 (Aug 26, 2007)

well i have seen some lift spindles in some of the import magazines for the 2x4's they where around 200-300 bucks but you have to put 17" rims on to clear them. or you could put in the regular lift kit parts for the front end. you just wont have the drive axles to worry about. just a few ideas for you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think if you are going to raise the rear height that much and not do anything about the front height, you're making a big mistake. The back end is already much lighter than the front due to the fact that it's a pickup truck. You would be placing almost all of the weight on the front end, which would make for very poor handling and braking charecteristics. The question should be: "What are you trying to accomplish?" Also keep in mind that by doing what you are talking about will require some mods to the brake hoses and parking brake cables.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

What is it exactly that you are going to use this truck for? Keep in mind these trucks are tough but they are no dunebuggies.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Check out this thread.

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/138024-lift-kit-tires-91hb.html


----------



## mschell (Sep 16, 2007)

The reason I had asked in the first place was that I had noticed that many of the 2wd pickups (ie '94 and up rangers, newer tacomas) have the leaf springs mounted on top of the axles giving them more of the 4wd truck stance.

Although I am actually coming around to the 2wd look of my little nissan.

What can I do as far as slightly larger tires go without doing anything at all to the suspension, and how would it affect the handling.

Thanks for all the input.


----------

